# Lag in LAN



## strikerx312 (Mar 22, 2009)

Alright so this is the problem, my roommate and I are in college and we try to play games through LAN. Every time we try a game it always lags really bad and there is no way to play. The most current game we are trying is Call of Duty MF2 in co-op. In the lobby it detects my NAT as strict and on my roommates laptop it says his NAT is open. We are playing through a cable so I don't know if it has to do with one of our computers. I usually have my firewall on gaming mode but Im not sure if it needs to be completely turned off. Some other info: I have a 10/100/1000 Mpbs ethernet and his laptop says a Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller, also im running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and his is Vista Ultimate x64.

Edit: Can you please move this to the proper section...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How are you connected to the Internet?


----------



## strikerx312 (Mar 22, 2009)

well since im in the dorms it is a wireless connection


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Funny, you mentioned you were using a cable, which was why I asked. Oh, and all college dorms don't have wireless connections, many have wired connections.

You have to remember that the quality of the help you get is directly related to how clearly you state your problem and all the technical details you supply.


----------



## strikerx312 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh srry I didn't mention it before....so ya our internet is through wireless but using the cable to play for Lan since I don't have access to the router


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

So, you have a direct cable connection between the two machines?

Do you also require network access? Are you attempting to use ICS?


Let's see this for each of the machines when they are connected to each other with the cable.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

_Note that there is a space before the -n or the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the - or / in the following commands._

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## strikerx312 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes we have a direct cable connection between them only when we do LAN for games.
No im not attempting to use ICS. 

ok here is my Laptop:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\iReap>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [169.254.227.124] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
IREAP-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
IREAP-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [10.5.44.131] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
IREAP-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
IREAP-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Users\iReap>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : iReap-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : student.local

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : student.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-DF-94-0E-26
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::80e1:43c:82fd:130f%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.44.131(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 20, 2009 10:35:55 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 20, 2009 1:25:58 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::e126:1478:95f:4b5e%13
10.5.44.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.4.30.95
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 402660575
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-82-E6-5B-00-24-21-61-EB-BD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.4.30.251
10.4.30.252
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : student.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11bgn 1T2R Mini Card Wireless Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-85-F3-9C-B2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-21-61-EB-BD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::fdd0:5260:1250:e37c%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.227.124(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890273
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-82-E6-5B-00-24-21-61-EB-BD

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D3CAF501-F9A3-49D4-B24D-98DC526A7B95}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.student.local:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : student.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Roomate's laptop:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Nathaniel>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.2] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
NATHANIEL-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
NATHANIEL-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered
WORKGROUP <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [10.5.44.140] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
NATHANIEL-PC <00> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <00> GROUP Registered
NATHANIEL-PC <20> UNIQUE Registered
WORKGROUP <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Users\Nathaniel>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nathaniel-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : student.local

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : student.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 4321AG 802.11a/b/g/draft-n Wi-Fi
Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-00-46-09-8A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e126:1478:95f:4b5e%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.44.140(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.254.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 20, 2009 11:20:31 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 20, 2009 1:20:31 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.5.44.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.4.30.95
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184557824
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-B6-A8-28-00-23-8B-D6-51-6C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.4.30.251
10.4.30.252
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-D6-51-6C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4dfe:a621:a648:d054%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167781259
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-B6-A8-28-00-23-8B-D6-51-6C

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{82FDF02D-E271-44D2-A061-EF01F679B
BBD}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : student.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.student.local
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## sc1pio (Nov 20, 2009)

This is just a guessing suggestion but isit possible for a connection to lose speed if the IP addresses under Local Lan between the 2 Pc's are a bit far apart? 

Oh and the specs between playing single player and multiplayer on games are quite substantial so another guess would be one of your Systems is not up to scratch. Try lowering the detail and res etc.

Now you can wait for the complicated answers. . .


----------



## strikerx312 (Mar 22, 2009)

well i am using a gaming laptop i had already tried lowering detail etc...


----------



## sc1pio (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you using a switch or just a direct cossover cable connection?


----------



## strikerx312 (Mar 22, 2009)

crossover cable


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to configure your wired connection to be in the same subnet as the other machine. His is configured manually, yours is getting an autoconfig address. Configure your wired connection with the IP address of 192.168.1.3 and a subnet of 255.255.255.0.

In addition, on both yours and his wired connection, you want to remove the Default Gateway and DNS Server addresses, leave those blank.


----------



## strikerx312 (Mar 22, 2009)

ok so this configuration should solve the lag that we have been experiencing?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hard to say, it's the right way to do the configuration. Simple to try, right? :smile:


----------



## strikerx312 (Mar 22, 2009)

alright I tried it and so far I haven't noticed any lag =)
thanks for the help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Great, hope it keeps working. :smile:

The other configuration may have had some traffic going over the wireless connections, hard to say.


----------

